
Free Way to Automatically Transcribe Audio and Video Files - robgehring
https://medium.com/speechtext-ai/the-best-free-way-to-automatically-transcribe-audio-and-video-files-988e05dcda31
======
totetsu
use a free trial of an asr api?

